# Lignum Vitae



## BrentWin (Sep 18, 2013)

I recently bought a couple of pieces of Argentine Lignum Vitae. I had never worked with the stuff before, but I found I like it. It's hard as a rock so you need your tools as sharp as you can get them, but it sands down slick as glass. I really like the camo color combined with the striking grain pattern.

After turning this pair of duck and goose calls, I will definitely be using it again. 

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1264_zpscd88c888.jpg


----------

